# Parking of DND Vehicles Indoors



## Bintheredunthat (28 Mar 2008)

Does anyone have a ref/link to policy on parking of military vehicles indoors?  

I've always heard things like "If the vehicle requires a key, it must be in the ignition" and "Vehicles with a driver's hatch or ramp, must be left open".  I thought this was all to do with the possible evacuation of vehicles in case there was a fire, but that could have all been just fear tactics to not have to look for keys  ;D.  

Thanks, 

Bin


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2008)

Remember that alot of times, these silly little rules are established by the Base or unit and are not CF-wide policies. Finding an online reference may be difficult and may only apply to the unit/base it is issued by and may not apply to your location.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Mar 2008)

We always haver to have all Dvr hatch's open,keys where applicaple in the ignition.
I was always told it was for incase of fire.

Cdn is right,you most likely will not find it written.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2008)

RETS does the same in their secured vehicled compound in the L-Lines.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (28 Mar 2008)

Found tons of unrelated MSE info in the BSOs - but nothing directly pertaining to this subj.  

Time for a phone call.

Bin


----------



## infamous_p (28 Mar 2008)

Don't forget to wait until the door has fully opened and honk twice before entering the bay


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Mar 2008)

Or when leaving the bay..... I remember the nice dent left in the bay door from an errant mast on the back of a LSVW....


----------



## Bintheredunthat (28 Mar 2008)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Or when leaving the bay..... I remember the nice dent left in the bay door from an errant mast on the back of a LSVW....



Dent!?  I think it officially passes the status of dent once the door is no longer operational.

I wonder if the errant mast ever got it's rank back??

Bin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2008)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Or when leaving the bay..... I remember the nice dent left in the bay door from an errant mast on the back of a LSVW....



And to use a ground guide when taking a HLVW with BAPS out of the K-1 Bays  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (28 Mar 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And to use a ground guide when taking a HLVW with BAPS out of the K-1 Bays  ;D




I seen a bay door come down a Volvo Tractor before... nice bang.. 

I really couldn't do anything..
So I just smiled and watched... ^-^

Too bad MSE Safety didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I seen a bay door come down a Volvo Tractor before... nice bang..
> 
> I really couldn't do anything..
> So I just smiled and watched... ^-^
> ...



Seen it or done it there TN2IC   ;D


----------



## Franko (29 Mar 2008)

It's been SOP in all Armour lines I've ever worked in since I've been around. From Summerside, Moncton, Sussex, Gagetown, Petawawa, Edmonton, Wainwright etc...

I'm sure it's the same in other units as well.

There has to be some credence to it and it not being made up by only one unit.

Regards


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2008)

Let's face it, when parking indoors, a lot of vehicles are stacked / corded in - so you may have to get your hands on your vehicle - that just happens to be behind this or that vehicle & the only way to get "at" said vehicle is to move vehicles 1, 2 or 3 out of the way.  If all the doors were locked & you had to chase after them, a single "run" would take you the whole morning.... just to get out >

If the building is on fire - would you send someone back in to start moving vehicles out....... ?


----------



## time expired (29 Mar 2008)

These rules come from leaning the hard way.In the late 50s
12 almost new Centurion tanks of the LDSH were destroyed 
in a hangar fire at Sarcee Bks.The duty Cpl. ran into the hangar
and drove one of the tanks out through the wall,an act of 
bravery for which I believe he received the MM.His action
however opened a draft for the fire which ensured the remaining
tanks were totally destroyed.
                                 Regards


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Mar 2008)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> Dent!?  I think it officially passes the status of dent once the door is no longer operational.
> 
> I wonder if the errant mast ever got it's rank back??
> 
> Bin



No rank loss, I don't even think there was a charge... the soldier involved earned the nickname "Crash" however.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> If the building is on fire - would you send someone back in to start moving vehicles out....... ?



Nope.But if you did I bet anyone of higher rank would get an award for showing "dedication and leadership" which translates into "watched the boy's do it"or "was in the general area". ;D


----------



## trucker48 (12 Jun 2008)

The Transportation Manual A-LM-158-5/AG-001 should have the what you are looking for.


----------

